
India is easing sourcing norms for single-brand retailers like Apple - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/28/india-foreign-direct-investment-fdi-rules-apple/
======
m0zg
Now is the golden opportunity for India to do exactly what they did. Seems
like China is trying to wait Trump out and see someone else in the WH to whom
they could dictate the terms and tell through which exit of the Airforce One
they need to go. But that outcome seems increasingly unlikely as time goes on,
so big businesses are coming to Jesus wrt workforce diversification. That's a
good thing. India could use some of that sweet, sweet economic growth too.

~~~
avocado4
The problem with waiting for another president is that both Democrats and
Republicans hate China alike. And China can't afford to wait because they are
sitting on a demographic time bomb due to 1 child policy (10 years left or
so). So I do think Xi's approach is going to undo a lot of progress that China
has made under previous presidents (when they still had a concept of term
limits).

I'm really rooting for India here, the largest democracy with fast growing
economy and very young population. Even if 21st century is going to be
dominated by Asia I'd rather see India take the leading role than China. Among
other things it would also make sure that East Asian disdain for darker
skinned people and China's obsession with surveillance won't become a dominant
global culture.

~~~
Despegar
>Among other things it would also make sure that East Asian disdain for darker
skinned people

India is no panacea on this front. Modi is a Hindu nationalist and if you're
expecting India to be a democracy in the vein of Western liberal democracy
with enlightenment values, you're in for a surprise.

~~~
sremani
India is not perfect, its democracy is full of cacophony with racial and
tribal undertones. But once the results are out the transfer of power is clean
and peaceful.

It is not Norway or Sweden, but its not an autocracy. India built its version
of Democracy that is worth it.

Modi and Hindu Nationalism are the present - they were not there in power 7
years ago and 7 years from now, a new PM and Party will come.

India is no Turkey and farther away from China.

~~~
satya71
I also once thought this. But I'm not sure anymore. They're creating their own
Rohingyas by declaring 4m people non-citizens [1]. One state was dissolved and
remains under curfew under a constitutional sleight-of-hand (the federally
appointed governor assented for the people to dissolve the state).

The Supreme Court doesn't appear to have the will to stand up to the govt. In
fact, it actively encouraged the disenfranchisement of citizens.

The press has been largely brought in line. [3]

India may be well on the path to becoming a Turkey.

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/a-crackdow...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/a-crackdown-
in-india-on-suspected-illegal-immigration-could-leave-millions-
stateless/2019/08/26/4f46b3a0-b471-11e9-8e94-71a35969e4d8_story.html) [2]
[https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/08/10/modis-
revocatio...](https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/08/10/modis-revocation-
of-kashmirs-autonomy) [3] [https://www.economist.com/asia/2019/08/22/when-
indias-govern...](https://www.economist.com/asia/2019/08/22/when-indias-
government-abuses-power-the-media-cheer)

~~~
iamshs
Press Council of India is supporting the curbs on media reporting in Kashmir.

Supreme court of India is giving passes to meet people in curfewed Kashmir,
and asking them to just meet and not do anything else (i.e. report on human
right violations).

It is amazingly surreal to see this repeat again. Anyhow, how can a democracy
use medieval rule like curfew on 10 Million people. Entire province
disconnected from the world and themselves.

~~~
yumraj
J&K is in a traditional state and while the current state is not desirable it
is somewhat necessary due to the potential for terrorist attacks.

China on the other hand has put entire state's population in concentration
camps and changed demography in other occupied territories such as Tibet.

~~~
iamshs
So why are politicians detained? Those who swore on Indian constitution?

The reason here is not fear of terrorism, because the security theatre exists
perpetually, but India does not want its suppression of a minority population
to be aired out openly in media esp western and social media.

------
munk-a
That's an intensely newspeak usage of "liberalizes".

~~~
scarejunba
Why is that? It's a relaxation of regulation, and that's commonly called
economic liberalisation. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_liberalisation_in_Ind...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_liberalisation_in_India)

~~~
WaxProlix
Probably doesn't know where the term 'liberal' comes from. In America it's
fairly common to have alternate meanings attached to these kinds of words.

~~~
munk-a
Oh I'm well aware, but word comprehensions shift over time and within the
common American understanding using the word "liberalizes" seems to be
intentionally slanted.

------
ironchief
Apple \- We can't make iPhones in the US and tariffs don't work

Also Apple \- Tariffs made us move production to Brazil and India.

~~~
lern_too_spel
This isn't about manufacturing.

~~~
ironchief
“To boost sales in India, Apple has started to assemble several iPhone models
locally and reached a stage where it can begin to export to overseas markets
phones produced in India. Assembling phones in India allows Apple — as it does
to other phone makers — to enjoy some tax benefits that Narendra Modi’s
government provides.“

~~~
lern_too_spel
That is already happening. That is not the change that happened recently that
this article is about.

------
sharadov
This is hardly news, they're just letting them sell phones online.

~~~
jmsflknr
That is not it.

